# 2013 photos



## tw3201 (Dec 29, 2010)

I just wanted to share with you guys our season so far, hoping some of you will share pictures. We have had a lot of fun this year and have been really blessed on our hunts so far. We just love to waterfowl hunt. We go to school during the day then football practice after that, then we hustle out to do some scouting. Nothing better. Just thought I'd share some pictures with you guys. Thanks


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Very nice on the double leg bands! Were they 100 dollar rewards on one leg?


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Love to see kiddos like that. If yal ever wanna head south come all the way to the coast about dec and u can lay in a field with me


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Two double leg bands in one hunt...?

You should have bought a lottery ticket that day.

Nice job.


----------



## Feathers (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome pics dude! Were the double bands reward bands?

You could loose the foiles sticker. Other than that nice work!


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Here is one of our family hunts.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

That's a GREAT picture Scraper!!!

Well done! :thumb:


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Scraper said:


> Here is one of our family hunts.


Good stuff right there!


----------



## qckaddct (Mar 30, 2010)

awesome pics, scraper. That's how you do it! The girlfriend, son, and I are headed out a week from today. Hoping to get some great pics and awesome memories.


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice job scraper!


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Indeed,very nice,looks like you guyz have it figured out,thanx for sharing the pics. :beer:


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

That's an awesome photo with the Fam! way to get them all involved scrapper!


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Good job! :wink:


----------

